

Show HN: Tested-answers, post code answers and see the output - juanpabloaj
http://testedanswers.com/

======
juanpabloaj
A example

[http://testedanswers.com/questions/-JnsPQy6vOyqDF3FpOrR](http://testedanswers.com/questions/-JnsPQy6vOyqDF3FpOrR)

